# 3/12/13 House/Matulemj Report. Mixed bag, 1 big one.



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

3/12/13 - Matulemj & I went out on an adventure yesterday. We packed up the rigid inflatable boat, a 60hp trolling motor, and a laptop with Google Earth while heading out East to explore some new tribs down by the OR.

The trip started off with an interesting twist when the highway was shut down on the way out there due to an accident that required a helicopter had to airlift a stroke patient right off of the highway. Luckily, it wasn't a fatal and they extracted him out to better care. We should have seen this as a sign from the fishing gods to turn around, as the subsequent fishing was anything but spectacular.

Fishing at location #1 was tough...the wind was blowing and the water was cold and muddy. I can usually make the best of that, but we did not mark any fish and had to bust our butts to even pull in 5 small hybrids and a single spotted bass:









We back-tracked home and scouted out some new locations and found an area that seemed to hold more productive waters. I caught a small white bass which thought he was a hybrid the way he tugged on the line:









The highlight of the trip was when I asked Mike if I could try out his rod for a few casts. It was getting dark out and we were not having very much luck so I just wanted to mix it up before we left. I think you guys know where this story is headed...on the very first cast, with Mike three feet away, I hooked into something that almost ripped the rod out of my hands. It thrashed around so much that I thought it was a big gar but after a few impressive runs it surfaced with a flash of black and white stripes. After a pretty awkward landing without a net, I was able to pose with this 26inch striper:


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

That is some tm, 60hp.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good time to me.
You guys are troopers, getting out in this weather so much.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Somebody that we all know and all have tremendous respect for recently told me that this HOUSE character does not really exist.
Metulemj on the other hand, I met him and he is a real person. He'd be a nice guy if he'd just stop calling me old!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I think House is BassAddict83's Tyler Durden (Fight Club reference). They both are tall, skinny, have kayaks, and love kettle corn....hmmmmmmm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice fishin trip guys..heckuva ending to your day!!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, BTW- the waiter at Paxton's the other night told us of their desert menu and was really pushing the kettle corn....
It failed miserably and he muttered under his breath that he was gonna be kicking the skinny guys ass for putting him up to it. 
We bought two helpings.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Somebody that we all know and all have tremendous respect for recently told me that this HOUSE character does not really exist.


Nope!!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Somebody that we all know and all have tremendous respect for recently told me that this HOUSE character does not really exist.
> Metulemj on the other hand, I met him and he is a real person. He'd be a nice guy if he'd just stop calling me old!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I for one was really saddened that Medulamj didn't wear the fuzzy hat to the bar the other night though...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> The highlight of the trip was when I asked Mike if I could try out his rod for a few casts. It was getting dark out and we were not having very much luck so I just wanted to mix it up before we left.


That's a dandy!!! 

Now try and do that with your own gear!


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

House i think your mean to mike he let you use his new rig and you catch a big one like that.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Oh, BTW- the waiter at Paxton's the other night told us of their desert menu and was really pushing the kettle corn....
> It failed miserably and he muttered under his breath that he was gonna be kicking the skinny guys ass for putting him up to it.
> We bought two helpings.....
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We had your back...

Nice fish...you're killing me


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I promise next time I will represent my fuzzy hat, even if it is warm out. 

Blake, did you ever find that cane you were looking for?

HOUSE, you're a shmuck. That was my fish. Jerk. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> 3/12/13 ...on the very first cast, with Mike three feet away, I hooked into something that almost ripped the rod out of my hands.


Salting the wound; I like it.

Nice fish.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Matulemj said:


> HOUSE, you're a shmuck. That was my fish. Jerk.


New lures = $12.50
Gas money for fishing trip = $30
Catching a big ass fish with your buddies rod and bragging about it on the internet = priceless


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> Blake, did you ever find that cane you were looking for?


See what I mean?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Glorious striper. I have got to get one, maybe I should take my leaky Sea Eagle down there


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

sounds like you could pull a skier with that trolling motor! lol Nice striper


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Once again you guys pull some fish while I skunk out... Way to go!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice striper, I think I'd beat him with a rubber hose tho for pulling that out with my rig


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> HOUSE, you're a shmuck. That was my fish. Jerk.


mj, do you feel used? I bet he didn't even call you the next day, did he? shmuck....


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

You guys are all goofballs. I'm bringing my A-game this weekend. Spirits will be broken...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I think you meant your K game......



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> You guys are all goofballs. I'm bringing my A-game this weekend. Spirits will be broken...


The river is up, muddy and it&#8217;s raining. I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve fished in about three weeks; my spirit might already be broken. I&#8217;ve resorted to tying a sock onto one of my cheap rigs & I&#8217;m torturing the pets with it.
I&#8217;m from Hamilton! If my sprit was going to break, it&#8217;d have been broken by now.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> That is some tm, 60hp.


I believe he meant 60lb trolling motor.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Dandrews said:


> The river is up, muddy and its raining. I dont think Ive fished in about three weeks; my spirit might already be broken. Ive resorted to tying a sock onto one of my cheap rigs & Im torturing the pets with it.
> Im from Hamilton! If my sprit was going to break, itd have been broken by now.


Lol that pic. Priceless.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Dandrews said:


> The river is up, muddy and it&#8217;s raining. I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve fished in about three weeks; my spirit might already be broken. I&#8217;ve resorted to tying a sock onto one of my cheap rigs & I&#8217;m torturing the pets with it.
> I&#8217;m from Hamilton! If my sprit was going to break, it&#8217;d have been broken by now.


Hahaha ogf memes! Good idea


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Dandrews said:


> The river is up, muddy and it&#8217;s raining. I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve fished in about three weeks; my spirit might already be broken. I&#8217;ve resorted to tying a sock onto one of my cheap rigs & I&#8217;m torturing the pets with it.
> I&#8217;m from Hamilton! If my sprit was going to break, it&#8217;d have been broken by now.


I am downtown getting shloppy drunk at Toby Keith's bar and I laughed out loud. No body will understand why.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

